# 2 Monitore ohne aus dem Spiel zu fliege HILFE !!!!!!!!!!!!



## makya (18. August 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich brauche eure hilfe und zwar habe ich meinen 2. Bildschirm angeschlossen und wollte das ich auf Dekstop 1 mein SPiel spiele und auf Desktop2 im Browser surfe..... allerdings geht das ganze nicht, sobald ich links ingame bin (vollbild) und rechts auf den 2. desktop will fliege ich bei beiden raus. ---Benutze Desktop eins über DVI und Desktop 2 auf HDMI , selbe wie bei meinem Kollegen, er hat allerdings eine GeForce und ich eine AMD

Es muss funktionieren da es bei meinem Kollegen( GTX 340 ) auch funktioniert  und er weder eine zweite Grafikkarte hat, noch auf Windowed spielt........nur ich finde nicht meinen Fehler, vllt könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen


Zu meinen Hardware Daten 
CPU - AMD FX-8350 4000 AM3+
Grafikkarte - XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Festplatte - SSD 120GB 515/555 ForceGT 25nm SA3 COR


----------



## Saguya (18. August 2015)

Fenster Modus bzw. Vollbild Fenster benutzen 
Vollbild anwendungen werden natürlich minimiert, wenn du auf den zweiten Bildschirm klickst.


----------



## scorplord (18. August 2015)

Hallo makya,

ich habe das ganze auch mal versucht nachdem ich mir einen zweiten Bildschirm geholt habe vor etwa 1,5 Jahren. Ich fand damals keine Lösung. Aber wenn du weißt das es bei ihm geht und er nicht im Fenstermodus spielt (randlosen Fenstermodus denke ich mal ist auch ausgeschlossen) und es auch bei mehreren Spielen funktioniert, würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal die Treibereinstellungen mit seinen Vergleichen sofern möglich (weiß nicht wie genau die Nvidia Software aufgebaut ist).

Hoffe kann dir helfen.


----------



## makya (18. August 2015)

Bei League of Legends wäre das kein problem, bei CounterStrike: GÓ stört das dann schonwieder , da ich aufjedenfall meine 1024x brauche :/


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2015)

Du kannst die Maus nicht aus dem Vollbildmodus herausbewegen, deswegen heißt es ja Vollbild 

Ich spiele deswegen auch seit Jahren alles (soweit möglich) im randlosen Fenstermodus. Das funktioniert dann im Prinzip wie der Vollbildmodus, nur kannst du raustabben ohne dass das Programm minimiert wird.

Leider gibt es auch heute noch eine ganze Reihe Spiele ohne Fenstermodus, allen voran so ziemlich jeder Ubisoft Titel... Mit ein paar Tricks lässt sich aber auch da ein Fenstermodus erzwingen.

Edit: Counter-Strike spiele ich übrigens im Vollbildmodus, das Spiel lässt sich auch innerhalb einer halben Sekunde minimieren / maximieren, und so häufig tabbe ich da nebenbei nicht raus...


----------



## makya (18. August 2015)

Das Problem bei Counterstrike ist , sobald ich aus dem Vollbildmodus gelange muss ich ja ESC drücken vond a aus kann ich auf den anderen Monitor switche, aber sboald ich dann irgendwas anklicke fliege ich raus, und ausserdem verschieben sich meine sachen sobald ich CSGO starte, bei LoL bleiben die fenster wenigsten so wie sie sind, das ich z.B den Stream nebenbei gucken kann....

habe schon versucht mit shiftwindow bei csgo zu arbeiten, sprich aus dem windowed, ins vollbild zu maximieren sodass der pc aber denkt er wäre noch im windowed.....verzieht mir auch nur das spiel und ich sehe gar rnichts mehr


----------



## scorplord (18. August 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auch heute noch eine ganze Reihe Spiele ohne Fenstermodus, allen voran so ziemlich jeder Ubisoft Titel... Mit ein paar Tricks lässt sich aber auch da ein Fenstermodus erzwingen.



Jetzt bin ich interessiert wie ich Spiele zum randlosen Fenstermodus zwingen kann


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. August 2015)

Du kannst nicht auf einem Bildschirm den Browser benutzen und auf den anderen zocken (Vollbild). Möglich ist aber auf einem Bildschirm zocken und auf dem anderen Tools zur Überwachung der Temps etc laufen zu lassen oder youtube oder was auch immer. Wenn du Windows 7 benutzt musst du dann allerdings Aero auschalten da sonst der 2. Bildschirm immer schwarz wird.
Bei Windows 10 muss man das nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2015)

scorplord schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich interessiert wie ich Spiele zum randlosen Fenstermodus zwingen kann



Randlos habe ich nie behauptet, soll aber mit diesem Tool klappen:
Play all your games in Windowed borderless mode. - Steam Users' Forums


Ich selber benutze dieses Tool:
WinExplorer v1.30

Ist zwar schon uralt, funktioniert aber trotzdem bei den meistem Spielen die ich ausprobiert habe. Ist allerdings nicht besonders schön


----------



## makya (18. August 2015)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht auf einem Bildschirm den Browser benutzen und auf den anderen zocken (Vollbild). Möglich ist aber auf einem Bildschirm zocken und auf dem anderen Tools zur Überwachung der Temps etc laufen zu lassen oder youtube oder was auch immer. Wenn du Windows 7 benutzt musst du dann allerdings Aero auschalten da sonst der 2. Bildschirm immer schwarz wird.
> Bei Windows 10 muss man das nicht mehr machen.



Warum klappt es dann bei meinen kollegen? er hat alles auf Vollbild, nichts was windowed ist und auf full skaliert wird....... verstehe das net, da muss es doch irgendwas geben


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. August 2015)

Ich meinte nur das du nicht die Maus auf dem 2.ten Bildschirm bewegen kannst während du zockst, zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie. Aber natürlich bin ich nicht allwissend und lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## scorplord (18. August 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Randlos habe ich nie behauptet, soll aber mit diesem Tool klappen:
> Play all your games in Windowed borderless mode. - Steam Users' Forums
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank 



makya schrieb:


> Warum klappt es dann bei meinen kollegen? er hat alles auf Vollbild, nichts was windowed ist und auf full skaliert wird....... verstehe das net, da muss es doch irgendwas geben



Haste ihn mal gefragt? Mir ist nämlich auch nicht bekannt das bei Nvidia das ohne Extraprogramm oder so geht. Habe damals immerhin auch diverse Foren durchsucht und das werden nicht alles reine AMD Foren gewesen sein


----------



## Legasthenik (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich weiss man darf Leichen nicht ausgraben aber ich habe ein fast ähnliches Problem wo ich eure hilfe bräuchte.

Ich habe auch 2 Monitore, es fuktioniert alles wie ich es gerne hätte ausser bei Counter Strike Go.

Das Problem ist, das Spiel öffnet sich zwar im Vollbild / ist dann auch im Vollbild (in den Einstellungen steht es auch auf Vollbild) aber im Menü z.B kann ich immer noch den Mauszeiger auf den 2. Bildschirm ziehen.

Das wäre alles nicht so schlimm aber wenn ich im Match eine schnelle Bewegung mit der Maus mache, ist der Mauszeiger für ne sekunde auf den 2. Bildschirm, wenn ich dann während dessen schieße (Maustaste drücke) minimiert sich das Spiel.

Irgendwie ist das Spiel im Vollbild Fenster Modus, ich kann es irgendwie nicht verhindern das sich der Mauszeiger nur auf das Spiel beschränkt.


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (2. Februar 2018)

@ Legasthenik also das kannst du schnell lösen, Windowstaste + p     dann stellst du so um das du rechts und links das gleiche bild erhälst, somit ist rechts die mausbewegung auch links, dann kannst du zwar links kein film oder so dazu gucken, aber das ist eine schnelle Lösung.

@TE hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber halt Fenstermodus oder ganz kreativ obs funktioniert kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, spielen in einer VM und surfen normal oder umgekehrt, kam mir jetzt so in den Kopf kann auch Quark sein.


----------

